# Hx of Rheumatic fever???



## scorrado (Apr 10, 2009)

Having trouble finding a dx code for hx of rheumatic fever. Pt had it as a child and now we are doing an echo to check for heart damage.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## pamtienter (Apr 10, 2009)

V12.59?


----------



## scorrado (Apr 10, 2009)

Pam,

I was leaning towards that code - just wanted to see if anyone else thought the same way.   Thanks for your input!


----------

